
Phosphorous, the Popular Lisp (2009?) [pdf] - tosh
http://s3.amazonaws.com/defunkt.baconfile.com/phosphorous.pdf
======
mimixco
FYI, this paper is satirical. Not in the least bit funny, but certainly not
intended to be real.

